# Welche Pflanzen im Filterteich?



## JochenK (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern den Filterteich soweit fast fertig gestellt, und beschäftige mich nun mit dem Thema Pflanzen im Filterteich/Graben.
Ich hab die Suche schon bemüht und vier Seiten mit Ergebnissen gefunden, aber so richtig ist noch nicht raus gekommen was ich am besten im reinen Filtergraben anpflanzen soll.

Den Hinweis auf __ Binsen, Simsen, __ Rohrkolben habe ich gefunden, und auch die __ Sumpfdotterblume soll dort sehr gut sein.

Was ich mir wünsche (wäre evtl. auch mal als Sticky für Anfänger sinnvoll) ist eine einfache Liste mit Namen der Pflanze sowie sinnvolle Pflanztiefe.

Ich könnte auch gerne entsprechende Liste erstellen wenn von euch die Zurufe kommen, wobei ich mir eigentlich denke sowas muss es doch schon geben oder nicht?

Würde mich über alle sinnvollen Tips freuen!


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen im Filterteich?*

Hallo Jochen,

dann ruf ich mal: Guckst Du hier: Werners interaktive Pflanzenliste

Das ist eine Excel-Tabelle - hier findest Du bei vielen Pflanzen den Zusatz "wasserklärend" und die Pflanztiefe steht auch dabei. Und i.d.R. kannst Du diese Pflanzen auch dort bestellen, wenn Du vor Ort nicht fündig wirst.


----------



## phil73 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen im Filterteich?*

Hallo,
hier eine überarbeitete liste:
__ Kalmus
Weißbunter Kalmus
Strandsimse
__ Schwanenblume
Frühlingswasserstern
Schlanke Segge
Sumpfsegge
Seegrassegge
Steife Segge
Morgensternsegge
Gerstensegge
Palmwedelsegge
Wiesensegge
Rispensegge
Hängesegge
Scheinzypergrassegge
Ufersegge
Schnabelsegge
__ Hornkraut
Schneidried
__ Nadelkraut
Wasserhyazinthe
Nadelsimse
Sumpfsimse
__ Wasserpest
__ Quellmoos
Wasserschwaden
Bunter Wasserschwaden
Tannenwedel
__ Froschbiss
Wasserschwertlilie
Wasserschwertlilie
Wasserschwertlilie
Wasserschwertlilie
Flatterbinse
__ Schwertblättrige Binse
Blaugrüne Binse
Dreifurchige Wasserlinse
Wolfstrapp
Straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich
Gewöhnlicher Gilbweiderich
__ Blutweiderich
__ Bachminze
__ Fieberklee
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
Brasilianisches __ Tausendblatt
Ähriges Tausendblatt
__ Quirlblättriges Tausendblatt
Echte __ Brunnenkresse
Gewöhnliche __ Seekanne
__ Wasserknöterich
Gewöhnliches __ Schilf
Buntes Schilf
__ Wassersalat
Zungenhahnenfuß
Flussampfer
Breitblättriges __ Pfeilkraut
Seesimse
Stachelspitzige Teichsimse
Weißgestreifte Teichsimse
Zebrasimse
Einfacher __ Igelkolben
__ Ästiger Igelkolben
__ Krebsschere
Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben
__ Breitblättriger Rohrkolben
Buntblättriger Rohrkolben
Laxmanns Rohrkolben
__ Zwergrohrkolben
Shuttleworths Rohrkolben
__ Bachbunge
Indianerreis

Dazu noch: So gut wie keine Pflanze schadet! Die meisten helfen für das boilogische Gleichgewicht!

MfG Phil


----------



## JochenK (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen im Filterteich?*

Hey Leuts ihr seid super!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## willi1954 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen im Filterteich?*

Moin zusammen
habe auch gerade meinen Filtergraben fertiggestellt. Mir wurden von Naturagart folgende Pflanzen empfohlen:

        Für die 1.Stufe:                                                      
__ SUMPFDOTTERBLUME 
 SUMPFVERGISSMEINNICHT     
__ BACHBUNGE 
__ WASSERMINZE 
WASSERPRESLIE               
 FROSCHLOEFFEL                
__ BRUNNENKRESSE 

        Für die 2.Stufe die Hechtkräuter sowie die Unter-        
        wasserpflanzen

__ HECHTKRAUT,RIESEN            
  HECHTKRAUT BLAU              
 VALLISNERIA-PFEILBL.         
__ TAUSENDBLATT 
__ WASSERPEST 
 TANNENWEDEL     

Zusätzlich hab ich noch __ Hornkraut und ein paar Krebsscheren reingetan.

Vielleicht hilft das.

Grüsse Willi


----------

